# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Eight Or So Poems For Your Perusal And Critique

## Identity X

All at my blog: http://pseudonymsmyth.blogspot.com/.
(read on from the first/last, they get better)

What do you think? Do you have a favourite?

Oh and about the topic description: yes, yes it is   ::roll::

----------

